# Xmarks Premium (12-2010) [Review]



## NewsBytes (Dec 14, 2010)

Browser synchronization is something that is becoming increasingly important as our experience of the web is less tied to a particular computer. Most browser vendors themselves now provide such services: Mozilla offers Firefox Sync, Google too offers synchronization in their Chrome browser, and Opera has synchronization support with Opera Link. Most importantly, all of these services are free.
Technically, since Firefox Sync, Chrome Sync and now even Opera Link are all open and have APIs, it is...

To read the full news article,  click here


----------

